

Show HN: Bookmarklet that makes all HN posts open in a new window - mponizil
http://mponizil.com/box/target-blank/

======
iambot
The bookmarklet i use [1], by @mrspeaker is brilliant and does this as well,
check it out, i cant use HN without it now.

[1]: <http://www.mrspeaker.net/2011/04/11/hackernews-bookmarklet/>

------
mponizil
Sorry I'm lame and just did it with jQuery instead of classic DOM action. :P

------
artursapek
It doesn't appear to work for me. Chrome 16 on Mac

